

How To Talk To Girls At Parties - kirubakaran
http://www.neilgaiman.com/p/Cool%20Stuff/Short%20Stories/How%20To%20Talk%20To%20Girls%20At%20Parties/How%20To%20Talk%20To%20Girls%20At%20Parties%20(Text)

======
mattmaroon
I went to a party once where all the chicks thought they were poems. The place
reeked of patchouli.

------
tel
Not a typical topic, but fine writing is just as much hacking as
programming... or painting. Fantastic.

------
mynameishere
Step #1: Get invited to a party.

~~~
eru
Step #3: Profit!

------
yters
Crap, now I have to worry about whether the girl I'm chatting up is a cultural
zeitgeist, besides just getting up the nerve to talk to her. Thanks alot,
Neil.

------
dawie
I liked the story too.

